# IASCA 3X - Slamology this weekend 6/14-15



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Is anyone on here going to Slamology in Indianapolis this weekend? $40 if you preregistered $60 day of. Entry gets you into any or all audio formats plus the Slamology car show judging. It is by far the best deal for a 3x event.


----------

